# Good Fancy Goldfish Forums?



## Tom (16 Feb 2012)

I've recently discovered Goldfish ( proper ones   ), and am struggling to find a decent forum for people who are more serious about the quality rather than just saying "awwww, cuuute"   
Anyone know anywhere?

Have recently picked up some nice examples of red and white Ryukin, Red Cap Oranda and Black Ranchu for the 48" ex-Malawi.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (16 Feb 2012)

Hi Tom

Try
http://practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/
Check out there cold water section 
http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/

There was a few cold water koi and fancy goldfish clubs at aquatics live 2011 i cannot remember there names and not sure if they have there own club forum someone  might remember and know if they have there own club forum


----------



## worwood (30 Mar 2012)

Sorry i'm slightly resurrecting an old post but try:

goldfishkeepers.com 
rafflesgold.com (a bit dead these days but has tons of info)
You could also join the Goldfish Society of Great Britain for ~£15/year and they have a pretty active member's-only site (http://gsgbmembers.co.uk/home/)


----------

